# Free welding material - Stainless steel



## Torbo (Nov 16, 2014)

I did some welding trials at the weekend with the usual stainless steel. But the stainless steel welding wire I had gave little too hard weld joint, especially in cast iron, as it happened a kind of curing process. New softer line was ordered, but in the meantime I tried a little stainless "wire" from a window viper, the one lying lengthwise on each side of the rubber. It had the right amount of quality and was easy to turn in the lathe afterwards!


Visually this "poor man's trick" could be worth sharing with others. Stainless steel wire costs the slightly too! Moreover, it is good reuse!


The stainless steel "threads" with rectangular profile is the free, from discarded wiper blades. And you are not always sure they are recycled? 


They should also be used in gas welding (acetylene / autogen), but here I have not tried this out with different steel grades.


The stainless steel wires or rods have enough other uses. Retrieving Thread to nuts that have fallen down between the engine compartment, etc.
They have in general good quality as far as I can judge.
Feel free to good ideas?


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 16, 2014)

Another great idea!
Thank you.
Daryl
MN


----------



## Torbo (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know about the quality on the rods, but it seems to be a good normal quality, quite strong, and more strong than ordinary steel? 
For the most of the time I don't need the best material, so I have no problem to use it. 
I rather have problem with the best stainless steel, when I got to hard work, to hard to drill in and for turning i my lathe. 
It works very well for me!

I will try it out more.
Good recycle to.....
Lucky luck! )


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been saving these for years for different uses but I never thought about using them in welding----thanks for the new scrounging use--you should post this in the ideas for scroungers post  ---many great sources of shop supplies in there-------------Dave


----------



## Torbo (Nov 18, 2014)

Torbo said:


> ....... ......





Dave Smith said:


> I've been saving these for years for different uses but I never thought about using them in welding----thanks for the new scrounging use--you should post this in the ideas for scroungers post  ---many great sources of shop supplies in there-------------Dave



Thanks!
Do you have another word for scrounging? 
I am norwegian, and don't know all of your alphabet...

Do you have a/some link I can use?  (the ideas for scroungers post)..
Sorry for the empty post over. I coult not find out how to delete a test post...

Tor


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 18, 2014)

Torbo said:


> Thanks!
> Do you have another word for scrounging?
> I am norwegian, and don't know all of your alphabet...
> 
> ...




scrounging===finding locations for cheap resources-----just like you did for using the stainless pieces in wipers that most people just throw away----just type in the search column"  ideas for scroungers " and you will find the interesting and useful post--I am definitely a true scrounger and you are probably a good one too-----Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 18, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> scrounging===finding locations for cheap resources-----just like you did for using the stainless pieces in wipers that most people just throw away----just type in the search column"  ideas for scroungers " and you will find the interesting and useful post--I am definitely a true scrounger and you are probably a good one too-----Dave



No Dave you are not a "true" scrounger.
You also meticulously sort things, and generally know where they are.
My dad was a scrounger, piles of stuff, could never find anything.

Regardless, if anyone needs an inspiration, spend a day in Rochester MN! 


Daryl
MN


----------



## markknx (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not going to MN till they get back to their 5 months of bad snow mobiling (you know what the restof us call summer) Mark


----------



## Torbo (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting!

What can we find in Rochester MN! 

Nest time I go to the states, I may browse Minesota? 

If so I will give a message, so you can keep the coffee worm...


----------



## herbet999 (Nov 19, 2014)

The Scrounger


----------



## Torbo (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmm.. hm... you name it/him....


----------



## ome (Jul 29, 2015)

Excellent idea, good thinking. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Ome


----------

